

Ask HN: Is China throttling Google.com? help me - lostintech

this is a double post but just because i need help. 
I do live in Shenzhen, and i noticed that in the past 2 days Google.com is getting seriously slow and unusable. Since it works quite perfectly with my VPN located in USA, i am becoming quite concerned. Moreover Google.com.cn does work perfectly, and all the other foreign sites are at the average usual speed. My main concern is that for all of us, foreigners in China, Google is absolutely a must have, for me is even more, a survival tool. Can somebody in China confirm that this is actually happening ? it is damaging my business and i would have to take counter measures if this is happening for real. Thanks a lot in advance.
======
jrockway
Why run an Internet business in China? Even the giants like Google can't quite
get it right. Why do you think you will succeed?

Much better to be in the US or Europe. It's worth the extra taxes or whatever.

~~~
csomar
He didn't say he has an Internet business, but just a business that runs with
the help of Google tools, apps...

------
reedlaw
It's working fine for me in central China. Why not just use the VPN if you're
having trouble?

------
thaumaturgy
Can you use traceroute to determine where the lag is being incurred?

~~~
lostintech
this is what i am getting :

C:\Users\Administrator>tracert google.com

通过最多 30 个跃点跟踪 到 google.com [64.233.189.104] 的路由:

    
    
      1     1 ms     1 ms    <1 毫秒 WRT54GL [30.0.0.1]
      2     5 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.1.1
      3    46 ms    46 ms    47 ms  119.137.124.1
      4    48 ms    47 ms    47 ms  119.145.222.185
      5    45 ms    45 ms    45 ms  121.15.179.94
      6    51 ms    49 ms    51 ms  119.145.47.34
      7    49 ms   114 ms    48 ms  202.97.34.17
      8    49 ms    49 ms    49 ms  202.97.60.206
      9    49 ms    48 ms    48 ms  202.97.60.30
     10    53 ms    52 ms    52 ms  202.97.61.102
     11    58 ms    52 ms    51 ms  202.97.62.214
     12    53 ms    53 ms    53 ms  209.85.241.56
     13    52 ms    61 ms    55 ms  66.249.94.6
     14    54 ms    54 ms    55 ms  hkg01s01-in-f104.1e100.net [64.233.189.104]

~~~
thaumaturgy
Huh, that looks fairly reasonable. I'm afraid I don't have any other
suggestions at the moment -- I'm too unfamiliar with the workings of the
Chinese firewall.

